# K2 Not Turning Off



## Daisy1960 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Since it received the 2.5.2 update my US Kindle 2 will not turn off without a lot of effort. Usually, it ends up rebooting, when I hold the turn-off switch too long.

Has anyone else encountered this problem?

(If this issue has already been discussed, could someone please provide me with a link?)

Thanks!*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

May I ask why you want to turn it off? I only wonder because I pretty much never do. I just put it to 'sleep'. To be honest, I'm not sure how I'd turn it off. . .I do know that holding the switch for a certain amount of time (which seems to vary by device) is designed to reboot it. I've not tried to turn it off on purpose. For me, holding the switch for _maybe_ a second is enough to put it into sleep mode which works for me.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Humm, I hope turning it off isn't too tricky. I've never turned my K2 off, but will be flying in a couple of weeks & definitely want it off for the x-ray. I guess I better practice & try it out before heading to the airport.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

My K2 at 2.5.2 still turns off just fine. I hold the on/off slider switch for 5 seconds, release it, and then the unit turns off (blank screen). If that is not the case for you, I've not heard of such a problem before, and can only suggest calling Kindle CS for them to see if there is a problem they can fix or if they should send you a replacement.


----------



## Daisy1960 (Feb 10, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> May I ask why you want to turn it off? I only wonder because I pretty much never do. I just put it to 'sleep'. To be honest, I'm not sure how I'd turn it off. . .I do know that holding the switch for a certain amount of time (which seems to vary by device) is designed to reboot it. I've not tried to turn it off on purpose. For me, holding the switch for _maybe_ a second is enough to put it into sleep mode which works for me.


*First, I want to thank Ann, cagnes and Nog Dog for their quick responses!

I took NogDog's advice and spoke to a CS rep, who confirmed Ann's belief that leaving the Kindle in sleep mode is exactly what Amazon suggests. In fact, he and the other reps have been instructed to make this suggestion to all of their callers. (Apparently, they think that turning the Kindle on and off frequently places too much stress on the system.)

Ann had asked why I turn my Kindle off; I have generally done this because I switch between two Kindles and didn't used to think the one not being used should waste battery life by being left in sleep mode.

You learn something new everyday!*


----------



## Brodys Mom (Nov 8, 2009)

I learn something new everyday, I thought the sleep mode was "off".


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

cagnes said:


> Humm, I hope turning it off isn't too tricky. I've never turned my K2 off, but will be flying in a couple of weeks & definitely want it off for the x-ray. I guess I better practice & try it out before heading to the airport.


I have flown with my Kindle in sleep mode, no problems for me through security. I think the altitude might have gotten to it because after I landed it didn't work. I love Kindle CS, they are my best friend in my darkest (a.k.a. no working Kindle) hours.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Daisy1960 said:


> *
> 
> ....Ann had asked why I turn my Kindle off; I have generally done this because I switch between two Kindles and didn't used to think the one not being used should waste battery life by being left in sleep mode.
> 
> *


If you put the Kindle into sleep mode with the wireless turned off, it won't use any battery power because apart from the wireless the only thing that draws power is changing what's on the screen, such as when you turn a page.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

caracara said:


> I have flown with my Kindle in sleep mode, no problems for me through security. I think the altitude might have gotten to it because after I landed it didn't work. I love Kindle CS, they are my best friend in my darkest (a.k.a. no working Kindle) hours.


I've read somewhere that the x-ray scans may cause damage & that it's best to turn your Kindle off before running it through. I plan on turning mine completely off to be on the safe side.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

cagnes said:


> I've read somewhere that the x-ray scans may cause damage & that it's best to turn your Kindle off before running it through. I plan on turning mine completely off to be on the safe side.


It is an urban myth. . . .which isn't to say it's been proven to be untrue. . . .just that there is at least as much anecdotal evidence that the x-rays have no effect whatsoever and it's not a problem to leave it sleeping as you put it through. A person has to do what feels appropriate for them. I think leaving it sleeping would be fine, but turning it off is also o.k.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It is an urban myth. . . .which isn't to say it's been proven to be untrue. . . .just that there is at least as much anecdotal evidence that the x-rays have no effect whatsoever and it's not a problem to leave it sleeping as you put it through. A person has to do what feels appropriate for them. I think leaving it sleeping would be fine, but turning it off is also o.k.


Thanks Ann, good to hear that!


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

I always fly with my kindle in sleep mode and never had any problems.  If I remember, I'll turn the wireless off.  As Ann said, do what feels appropriate for you.


----------



## vladeckk (Jun 30, 2010)

I've always had trouble turning my kindle 2 off. Had to hold the switch 7-15 seconds, which I found annoying, and half the time it would just go into sleep mode anyway.

As for why to turn it off...I hadn't heard CS recommended sleep mode. Since in this mode it continues to change the screen periodically, it obviously does entail some battery drain and wear and tear on the screen...but maybe the funky "off" procedure is worse.

Two weeks ago, I took my 12.25 month old kindle 2 on a plane trip for the first time. I dont' know if it was off or in sleep mode when I went through security, but when I landed the screen was shot - it had gone dark and was only readable if I pressed alt-G after every single screen change. Since I had it in a padded case in my purse during the trip and can vouch for gentle treatment, *something* about the plane ride seems to have done it in. (I had packaged cake mix in my luggage which flummoxed security and they ran the suitcase back and forth through xray many times.)

Amazon replaced my slightly out of warranty kindle for free with no argument, leaving me a happy and extremely loyal customer. (But next time I fly I'll make sure it's off and ask the airport guy to hand screen it.)


----------



## identicaltriplets (Jul 16, 2010)

I am SO glad you posted this!!  I have only had my Kindle for a week, and I am having the same problem. I thought it was best to turn it off; however, every time I would hold the button for 5 seconds as suggested in the manual, it would go into sleep mode and not off!  So, now I hold it until the screen goes white (off).  Now, I am not sure what to do after reading this thread--off or sleep.  Hmmm?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

vladeckk said:


> ....... Since in this mode it continues to change the screen periodically, it obviously does entail some battery drain and wear and tear on the screen...


No, it doesn't. Once it goes to sleep, the same picture stays on the screen permanently until you wake it up - or in the case of an automatic update, it restarts itself. (Which would happen exceedingly rarely).

The only thing that significantly drains the battery while it's asleep is if you leave the wireles connection switched on.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

identicaltriplets said:


> Now, I am not sure what to do after reading this thread--off or sleep. Hmmm?


Sleep.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

The only reason I can think of to ever turn it completely off is if you know you are not going to be using it at all for a long time (e.g. something more than a week or so).


----------

